# looking PRO to process of my children visa!



## kim2708 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi!who is working in public relations officer? my wife she whant to bring our children
she is working on chalhoub group.but shes salary only 6000.my question it is possible to take the visa of my children under shes visa?and how much the service charge?pls help me


----------

